# الصين بين يديك باللغة العربية علي موقعنا



## انفينيتي الصين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]السادة الكرام[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بعد التحية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نحن شركة انفينيتي الصين للتجارة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]www.infinitychina.com[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شركة صينية بمدينة كوانزو بالصين – تاسست عام 2005 و لها فروع في كل من الصين – تايوان – هونج كونج – كوريا و اليابان[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بالاضافة الي وكلاء ببعض الدول العربية منها ( السعودية – مصر – البحرين – قطر و الامارات )[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]انشطة الشركة :-[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشحن البحري من جميع مواني الصين و الي جميع المواني العربية .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشحن البحري السريع و بالطيران باسعار منافسة جدا.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التسوق من الصين لجميع مستلزماتكم التجارية و الشخصية .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البحث عن المنتجات من المصانع الصينية و الاسواق الصينية .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اعمال الترجمة و اعتماد و توثيق الاوراق الخاصة بالصفقات التجارية من الصين .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جميع مستلزمات ومعدات مواد البناء والانشاءات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وخطوط مواسير لشبكات المياه والغاز(الدكتايل والاستانلس) بانواعها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السيارات والباصات ووسائل النقل الخفيف والثقيل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مستلزمات المصانع من ماكينات أنتاج في كافة المجالات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خامات ومواد اولية للمصانع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مفروشات ومواد ديكور واجهزه منزلية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تجهيزات فنادق ومطاعم وتجهيزات مستشفيات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نتعامل مع أكفأ الموردين من مصانع الصين في كافة المجالات السابق ذكرها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أو مايطلبه العميل من مواد اخري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماركات عالمية – ملابس – مواد اولية – اجهزة كهربائية[/FONT]*​ · [FONT=&quot]و العديد من المنتجات الاخري [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تقوم الشركة بالتنسيق مع المصانع لتوفير طلب العميل علي أعلي مستوي من الجودة والكفاءة والمواصفات القياسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أوعلي حسب رغبة العميل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ونقوم بمتابعة الأنتاج مع المورد أوالمصنع حتي ميعاد التوريد المتفق عليه[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تقوم الشركة بمتابعة الاستلام للبضائع والتفتيش علي الجودة والمطابقة للمواصفات المتفق عليها[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وذلك بواسطة فريق متخصص في التفتيش علي البضائع ومراقبة الجودة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تقوم الشركة بالتنسيق لعمليات الشحن البحري علي أفضل الخطوط الملاحية من أي ميناء بالصين[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والي أي ميناء في جميع أنحاء العالم[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]متابعة الأوراق الخاصة بكل شحنة من: بوليصة شحن .وشهادة منشا. وفاتورة .وبيان العبوة وما الي ذلك من اوراق مطلوبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويتم ذلك بالتنسيق مع العميل ويتم ارسال الاوراق الخاصة بالشحنة الي العميل بعد استيفاءها وتوثيقها ويتم ذلك بعد تحرك الشحنة من ميناء الصين مباشرةت [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *· **[FONT=&quot]بيانات الاتصال :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]Sign In[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نسعد بخدمتكم و مستعدون لتلبية طلباتكم من الاسواق الصينية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مع تحيات[/FONT]​ _[FONT=&quot]انفينيتي للتجارة المحدودة بالصين[/FONT]_​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------

